# insurance to tow someone else's trailer?



## tillyd (18 November 2007)

Hello, being a bit thick, but can anyone tell me what insurance i need if i was going tow someone else's trailer? My car (that I'd be towing with) has kind of standard car insurance, and my horse that'd be in it has third party liability etc. Do I need anything else?? Or would it just be if I wanted to get breakdown cover?
thanks!


----------



## Bozzy (18 November 2007)

I'd make sure that the trailer's insured though you may need to check that there isn't a vehicle registration documented on the trailer insurance documents. I'd also make sure its covered for breakdown.

My old trailer was insured and we had our 4x4 documented which was covered for breakdown with or without the trailer.


----------



## carthorse (18 November 2007)

The RDA centre I used to work for borrowed my friends trailer to pick up a pony. They wrote off the trailer [empty ,thank God] my friend was not insured and they were insured to tow but only third party so she got nothing!
Make sure your friend has her trailer insured and your policy should say if you are insured to tow. I presume you have the correct licence.


----------



## spider (18 November 2007)

When we hired a trailer we had to let our motor insurance company know and pay an extra premium to cover the day.


----------



## Pedantic (18 November 2007)

My insurance only covers my trailer while it is attached to the car/4x4, if it becomes unhitched while towing and passes me it's not insured


----------



## tillyd (18 November 2007)

thanks both. I'll ring my insurance and check I'm insured to tow. I've got the old style licence, so am legally allowed to tow.
I'm not sure the trailer is insured to be honest but will ask - i won't tow it if not. If it's not, does anyone know if any companies do like short term insurance? Bit like you can get a named driver put on your car insurance for a day or a week, could I take out trailer insurance to cover me for just the odd day when I wanted to borrow it? Sorry, I am completely clueless...


----------



## tillyd (18 November 2007)

eeek!!! *now has comedy/terrifying vision of trailer overtaking car down a hill*


----------



## wench (19 November 2007)

you cant insure someone elses trailer in your name... I have tried


----------

